# Ebay Sellers



## Nicole_20 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm looking to buy some Rock & Republic jeans. Does anybody know a reptuable ebay seller for them? Or know of anyone who has boughten some off of ebay (like/dislike)


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't go on ebay often so it's not much help but you could probably use the search engine and go by how much feedback they have.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 7, 2005)

also make sure that whoever you buy from accepts returns and gives refunds.  i'd skip anyone saying "all sales are final" or shipping from singapore, hong kong, etc.  feedback is important too, even contact someone who has bought a similar item from the seller to make sure everything went down as expected.  sometimes people might not mention small issues in feedback to avoid retalitory neutrals/negatives


----------

